# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  BAZ Bar Get Together January 13th

## tim

Please respond if you can join us at BAZ on Jan 13th at 6:00 PM for drinks.

----------


## amyb

Looking forward to it,Tim. I put it on our calendar.

Thanks for getting the ball rolling.

----------


## elgreaux

Ditto... thanks, Tim, we'll be there!

----------


## seasalt

We will be delighted to join!  Thank you for organizing. And a very Happy New Year to All!

----------


## cec1

Happy New Year to Tim and Rickey!  The Baz Bar gathering will be fun, for sure . . . sorry that we won't be on the island then.

----------


## tim

The stars aren't with us to meet again, but maybe one day....

Happy 2016 to you and Wendy!

----------


## evening

We'll be on the island getting ready for les dentistes and would love to come!

----------


## tim

We've got a dozen folks that have responded so far, some of them by PM.  Looks like a good crowd.

----------


## didier

see you there,  dda & d

----------


## Rosita

Moi aussi Tim

----------


## amyb

Cool Tim--the group is growing.

----------


## carmen

ann and I will not be arriving until the 23rd, let us know if there are any get togethers.  Would love to see the annual crowd.  have a great time.

----------


## stbartshopper

We'll be there in February but thank you!

----------


## tim

> see you there,  dda & d



I trust you'll leave your ski clothes behind:)

----------


## amyb

No, they stow them here in the Polar Bear's quarters Tim! Ha ha ha

----------


## tim

> No, they stow them here in the Polar Bear's quarters Tim! Ha ha ha



[IMG]Attachment 35785[/IMG]

----------


## amyb

You figured it out!

----------


## Libt

Tim, sorry for the late check in.  I'll see you Wednesday at 6:00!  Libby

----------


## stbartslover

Our Guests-----Liz and Nelson

----------


## tim

> Our Guests-----Liz and Nelson



Great, we'll look for them!

----------


## LindaP

And we told our friends from Georgia; Betty and Steve about it ....not sure if they are a definite though

----------


## tim

> And we told our friends from Georgia; Betty and Steve about it ....not sure if they are a definite though



I'll keep a lookout for them.

----------


## amyb

See you in Gustavia-heading off to Baz Bar for the forum fest!

----------

